# Are Large Targets Worthwhile?



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Everyone loves the dragon models, and the Dragon Ogre Shaggoth, and the Wyvern, and the Steam Tank, and most other Large Target models simply because they look awesome and provide an excellent center-piece for an army. Some people even like the plastic Giants (ick), though I'd not admit that in public, lol.

But, when used in a game, are they really worth the points you spend on them? Is the Larget Target rule a blessing, or a curse?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Large targets are worth it depending on who you are facing and how big the battle is. Personally I do not take a large model unless my opponent has little artillery or it is over 2000pts. I do this because artillery is the biggest risk to the large targets and if the game is big enough then the opponent has to decide whether the large target or the mass number of units attacking is more dangerous.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

entirely depends on what large target it is. My griffon with a empire general on it is worth its completely worth its points it great to use as a charge support. giants are SH1T to be honest, their attacks are bizzare and they have to armour and T5, T5 for a giant!!!??? it should be atleast T7!!! dragons are worth it aswell they again can be used to support a slightly weaker unit charging and could hold up a unit for a few turns depending on what is riding it *cough chaos lord of khorne cough*. Steam tanks are way to unreliable, no steam points and its useless.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

I think it depends on the role you assign them. I have seen many players get caught up in the 'I have the coolest model so I should win' TalkHammer Trap.

If you expect them to turn a flank so you can roll up your opponent's line, you may be putting all your eggs in one basket and LT becomes a curse.

If you have a more fluid strategy where you don't care if it dies as long as you get more value out of the rest of your units, (i.e. your opponent spends too much effort on it and the rest of your army gets into CC unmolested or allows your mages to blast his units back into their base particles) LT becomes a blessing.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

dragons and griffins are in my opinion the only worth while large target asthe ycan fly behind the enemy lines and scare the sh1t out of any unit that happnes to be close.

giants are fun to play beacuse their attack are so wierd. and they arent tht bad points wise at 205, which isnt that bad in WHFB.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

My Slann is a pretty useful large target, but carnosaur suffers from all the other issues with large targets, I tend not to use it.

I definitely think that flying large monsters have their uses. Slower moving large monsters tend to get shot down too quickly. It really depends on how they are used and the problems occur when people use their large monster as their main focus of their army. Just like any other unit in fantasy, getting it to work with the rest of your army is key.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

high elfs Dragons and more Dragons are one man armys very good against gun lines and orc and gobblins terror is the key


----------

